# Top 10+1 Most Annoying n00b Threads



## Mork (May 23, 2007)

What snake should i get?
What does your snake look like?
URGENT!!!!!
HELP!!!!!!!
ID Plz (need locality)
What temp?
Why is my jungle so snappy?
Hibernating my hatchie...need help.
Hibernating snake wont eat.....URGENT!!!!!!
WTB
WTS
Please feel free to add your own


----------



## hornet (May 23, 2007)

is is jessie gay?


----------



## cam (May 23, 2007)

I fail to see how ID please is a noob question


----------



## hornet (May 23, 2007)

WTB: very agressive snake lmao


----------



## stary boy (May 23, 2007)

w00ty freaking w00t at QLD !!!!


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2007)

I think thats a bit harsh.
Everyone was new at some stage, be thankful that they care enough to ask questions, and not just guess and learn from from bad mistakes.

Only stupid question is a question not asked.

Jonno


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 23, 2007)

Mork said:


> *Why is my jungle so snappy?*
> Please feel free to add your own


LMAO.....


----------



## Mork (May 23, 2007)

hehehe b4 everyone gets their scales twisted...

recognise that this post is a bit of fun. Most of these topics come up 3-4 times per week. Hence why they often don't get answered except by the fellow n00bs (yes i am one as well and am guilty of these sort of posts). Luckily i found the search function early on. And the wiki.

cam: The ID one isn't about the ID...it's about the locality. If your herp doesn't come with a locality then it does not have a locality...it is a generic. Don't try to assign it a name as u will only be passing on false information later on.


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 23, 2007)

jonno said:


> *Only stupid question is a question not asked.*
> 
> Jonno


Provided it is asked before a stupid act is commited that relates to the question which follows.

E.g A noob buying a jungle as a first snake and then wondering why it is snappy and as a result they are scared of it and turned off owning snakes a little. had they done research prior they would know JCP are typically a snappy species and not the best snake for a first timer.


----------



## hazzard (May 23, 2007)

A bit of an ambitious thread for someone who's mummy won't let him have his first reptile at 25!


----------



## spottie (May 23, 2007)

hazzard said:


> A bit of an ambitious thread for someone who's mummy won't let him have his first reptile at 25!



and i allways throught it was his wife MINDY that wouldent let him have one LOL


----------



## cyclamen (May 23, 2007)

hornet said:


> is is jessie gay?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :lol: that still makes me laugh


----------



## slim6y (May 23, 2007)

I hate the threads titled Top 10 + 1 most annoying threads, but I like this one, it added the word n00b.


----------



## Scleropages (May 23, 2007)

n00b.


erm


is is jessie , hahahahahha , erm


----------



## moosenoose (May 23, 2007)

The most annoying one is this "Hi, this is Monty!" Arrrrrgh!!! I'm gonna kill the next person who names their freaking snake "Monty"!!!! My neighbor is always asking if any of my snakes are called Monty and I just want to kill him, chop him up into tiny pieces and bury him somewhere secluded!!! :lol:


----------



## buck (May 23, 2007)

What about......... "Need help naming snake".


----------



## krissy78 (May 23, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> The most annoying one is this "Hi, this is Monty!" Arrrrrgh!!! I'm gonna kill the next person who names their freaking snake "Monty"!!!! My neighbor is always asking if any of my snakes are called Monty and I just want to kill him, chop him up into tiny pieces and bury him somewhere secluded!!! :lol:


 
Definately unoriginal...


----------



## Bendarwin (May 23, 2007)

Are you kidding, show us your ..... pics is by far the most annoying .......check out the gallery's (elapid68 is an example) they have lots of great pics of just about any snake you could want! I am weary of anyone looking for pics of RSPs ,GTPs & BHPs etc. It isn't hard to find peoples addresses on this site if your not careful. 

Grrrrr


----------



## slim6y (May 23, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> The most annoying one is this "Hi, this is Monty!" Arrrrrgh!!! I'm gonna kill the next person who names their freaking snake "Monty"!!!! My neighbor is always asking if any of my snakes are called Monty and I just want to kill him, chop him up into tiny pieces and bury him somewhere secluded!!! :lol:



I like psychotic outbursts from one of our most reverand members 

GO moooooooooooosey!

Hehe... I just don't wanna read about how you killed your neighbour... The people in the street always say the same freakn things there too...

He was quite, we never suspected him, he never said much, he lived with his mum and he was at least 45, he never went out much, he was friendly to us, I'm glad I wasn't his neighbour...

Anyhow... Good luck moose! No evidence on you here


----------



## Anthony88 (May 23, 2007)

spottie said:


> and i allways throught it was his wife MINDY that wouldent let him have one LOL


lol


----------



## junglist* (May 24, 2007)

hazzard said:


> A bit of an ambitious thread for someone who's mummy won't let him have his first reptile at 25!



GOLD


----------



## Serpant_Lady (May 24, 2007)

So what would we tlk about then? that takes away like half the threads - more!


----------



## IsK67 (May 24, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> The most annoying one is this "Hi, this is Monty!" Arrrrrgh!!! I'm gonna kill the next person who names their freaking snake "Monty"!!!! My neighbor is always asking if any of my snakes are called Monty and I just want to kill him, chop him up into tiny pieces and bury him somewhere secluded!!! :lol:



So that's why you had to move last time.

IsK


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 24, 2007)

hazzard said:


> A bit of an ambitious thread for someone who's mummy won't let him have his first reptile at 25!


LOL. What a noob.....


----------



## Earthling (May 24, 2007)

These sort of threads listed below are just plain ridiculous and the author should be taken out and shot!
http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=39834
http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=35537
And this one shouldm be burnt at the stake,
http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=52270


----------



## IsK67 (May 24, 2007)

Earthling said:


> These sort of threads listed below are just plain ridiculous and the author should be taken out and shot!
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=39834
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=35537
> And this one shouldm be burnt at the stake,
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=52270



::Nods::


----------



## moosenoose (May 24, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> So that's why you had to move last time.
> 
> IsK



Yep, and the time before that


----------



## dickyknee (May 24, 2007)

what about adding this to your list 

12. Top 10+1 Most Annoying n00b Threads


----------



## DiamondAsh (May 24, 2007)

*It's life Jim, but not as we know it ......:| *


----------



## dickyknee (May 24, 2007)

@ Earthling


----------



## freerider (May 24, 2007)

I like the Noobs who join up and make their first thread "what snake should i get" 
Then on the same day make more posts in one day than I have in my 3 years here, offering advise to other noobs about things they know nothing about....
A little word of advise to all Newbies, Take your time, sit back listen and learn... 
You dont get respect and any prizes for posting 155,362 posts.
Sorry my rant is now over


----------



## ollieham (May 24, 2007)

noobs


----------



## Magpie (May 24, 2007)

Bendarwin said:


> Are you kidding, show us your ..... pics is by far the most annoying .......check out the gallery's (elapid68 is an example) they have lots of great pics of just about any snake you could want! I am weary of anyone looking for pics of RSPs ,GTPs & BHPs etc. It isn't hard to find peoples addresses on this site if your not careful.
> 
> Grrrrr


 

Agree completely. Need pics of.. show us your pics of..... Search for them you lazy sod!


----------



## Australis (May 24, 2007)

buck said:


> What about......... "Need help naming snake".




God, im with ya Buck, very painful threads indeed. :cry:

Im also very over the almost daily posts with links to youtube.com, ive had my fill of seppos being tools, like feed a humming bird to a beardie :shock:


----------



## Bug collector (May 24, 2007)

HOORAY FOR NOOBS! but only the sexy ones =|


----------



## salebrosus (May 24, 2007)

hazzard said:


> A bit of an ambitious thread for someone who's mummy won't let him have his first reptile at 25!



hahahahahahahahahaha

Simone.


----------



## Vixen (May 24, 2007)

jonno said:


> I think thats a bit harsh.
> Everyone was new at some stage, be thankful that they care enough to ask questions, and not just guess and learn from from bad mistakes.
> 
> Only stupid question is a question not asked.
> ...


 
+1. I know to some of you, noob questions like.. "what snake should I get" is probably very irritating. But as jonno said, everyone starts somewhere, you can't expect us to be experts first thing.. 

I happen to have made a thread like that the other day, looking to get some constructive opinions from people that have had more experience with pythons.

In the future i'll be sure not to ask for help then just incase it happens to annoy a few more experienced herpers..


----------



## Bryony (May 24, 2007)

PMSL Earthing!



jonno said:


> Only stupid question is a question not asked.



Spot on jonno!

Just all you hi horserers, look back at your first posts and threads.

When i fist came here i was first told only lies from my mum saying you couldnt own reptiles......then i found this site and all i wanted was an iguana.....petlink said i could have an iguana :lol: still do want one.......

Every n00b is keen to learn and excited.......usually typing before thinking or researching....but that just comes with the territory of being a n00b 

GO N00BS!
And remember.....we are not all 25 studying animals at uni...


----------



## dickyknee (May 24, 2007)

VixenBabe said:


> +1. I know to some of you, noob questions like.. "what snake should I get" is probably very irritating. But as jonno said, everyone starts somewhere, you can't expect us to be experts first thing..
> 
> I happen to have made a thread like that the other day, looking to get some constructive opinions from people that have had more experience with pythons.
> 
> In the future i'll be sure not to ask for help then just incase it happens to annoy a few more experienced herpers..




Vixenbabe , feel free to ask questions all you like , most people will give you the answers you need , but try to be helpful as well like give us details , the more info you give the more help you will probably get ......and i think this thread is just a litlle bit of fun , no offence intended to any one .


----------



## salebrosus (May 24, 2007)

freerider said:


> I like the Noobs who join up and make their first thread "what snake should i get"
> Then on the same day make more posts in one day than I have in my 3 years here, offering advise to other noobs about things they know nothing about....
> A little word of advise to all Newbies, Take your time, sit back listen and learn...
> You dont get respect and any prizes for posting 155,362 posts.
> Sorry my rant is now over



I like the threads where people ask how often they should feed their new snake and it then turns into a debate about power feeding etc. After telling the noob how often i feed my snakes i then get PM'ed by another noob telling me i am power feeding my animal and how i should feed it every three weeks like him AND THEN i find out that the little prick is 13 years old. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Simone.


----------



## Australis (May 24, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> I AND THEN i find out that the little prick is 13 years old. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Simone.




Tell us what you really feel :shock:


----------



## chloethepython (May 24, 2007)

jonno said:


> I think thats a bit harsh.
> Everyone was new at some stage, be thankful that they care enough to ask questions, and not just guess and learn from from bad mistakes.
> 
> Only stupid question is a question not asked.
> ...


 
totally agree with you


----------



## salebrosus (May 24, 2007)

Australis said:


> Tell us what you really feel :shock:



That was the nicest thing i could possibly say......Apart from me wanting to follow in the footsteps of Moosenoose's murderous plot.

Simone.


----------



## ihaveherps (May 24, 2007)

Ok, so some of the noobs are offended by this thread, because they are so eager to learn.... but if they were so thirsty for knowledge you think they would have had a crack at the search function, maybe read a book or two... and the fact of the matter is, the internet has spawned a generation of lazy researchers.


----------



## freddy (May 24, 2007)

hazzard said:


> A bit of an ambitious thread for someone who's mummy won't let him have his first reptile at 25!


 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kelly (May 24, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> The most annoying one is this "Hi, this is Monty!" Arrrrrgh!!! I'm gonna kill the next person who names their freaking snake "Monty"!!!! My neighbor is always asking if any of my snakes are called Monty and I just want to kill him, chop him up into tiny pieces and bury him somewhere secluded!!! :lol:


 
...Sooooo....I take it none of your snakes are called Monty huh...


----------



## freerider (May 24, 2007)

i then get PM'ed by another noob telling me i am power feeding my animal and how i should feed it every three weeks like him AND THEN i find out that the little prick is 13 years old. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Ha ha Classic........
It has always felt to me like people join up here knowing nothing about reptiles then within a week or 2 (or 15,000 posts whatever comes first) are the bee's knee's in reptile keeping and will quite often give out wrong information......
Look and Listen.... and use the search button.......


----------



## Vixen (May 24, 2007)

ihaveherps said:


> Ok, so some of the noobs are offended by this thread, because they are so eager to learn.... but if they were so thirsty for knowledge you think they would have had a crack at the search function, maybe read a book or two... and the fact of the matter is, the internet has spawned a generation of lazy researchers.


 
Believe me, I have been doing that alot fyi, spent most of yesterday searching through older posts, reading as much as could, even information not related to me just yet. I also went down to the local library the other day to check out all the herp books. Don't accuse me of being lazy thank you.


----------



## Australis (May 24, 2007)

meow- cat fight.


----------



## Vixen (May 24, 2007)

No, Im just stating a point.


----------



## freddy (May 24, 2007)

VixenBabe said:


> Don't accuse me of being lazy thank you.


 

lazyness, theres no cure:cry:


----------



## ihaveherps (May 24, 2007)

VixenBabe said:


> Believe me, I have been doing that alot fyi, spent most of yesterday searching through older posts, reading as much as could, even information not related to me just yet. I also went down to the local library the other day to check out all the herp books. Don't accuse me of being lazy thank you.



Hmmmm, looking through my post and couldnt find any reference particularly pointing to you... just a broad general statement.....

I mean, the fact that you got so defensive, even quoting my post to retaliate makes me think you feel somehow defined by post....


----------



## slim6y (May 24, 2007)

I'm not a lazy researcher - I learnt from Ihaveherps yesterday many ways to help shedding.

And not to mention if I ever need any help i just ask magpie... He knows EVERYTHING!

Incidentally - Ihaveherps - You can NOT microwave a snake on high 1 minute for every kg, it's 1 minute for every 250g - for a standard 850W microwave.


----------



## junglepython2 (May 24, 2007)

Here's a few more:lol: 

1. I really want a corn snake how do I get one?
2. i can't afford another cage will a hatchy childrens be ok with my olive until I get a new cage.
3. How much do GTP's cost I saw one in a magazine and I want it.
4. My snake hasn't eaten, for two days? What do I do?


----------



## salebrosus (May 24, 2007)

meow- cat fight.

POPCORN!!!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## hornet (May 24, 2007)

most n00b threads are ok, like asking whats a good beginer snake, what size cage, cage pics, feeding requency etc, but some are just stupid, one that cames to mind is the "is is jessie gay" thread i mentioned earlyer, its threads like those that give me a laugh but also waste time.


----------



## Bryony (May 24, 2007)

Ah ha!

But without the funny ones.....we would all be geekazoids!
If it was not for the wonderfull moosey and slimy (just to name a couple) i would have the fattest belly ever! Do you k now how many muscles you use when you laugh?!?!?!?!?

So thank you moosey and slimy for keeping my belly nice and little and firm


----------



## nightowl (May 24, 2007)

what is an intergrade? :evil::twisted:


----------



## hugsta (May 24, 2007)

hazzard said:


> A bit of an ambitious thread for a virgin who's mummy won't let him have his first reptile at 25!


 
LOL Hazzard.:lol: 

Mork.....where are you sweet cheeks.:lol:


----------



## PremierPythons (May 24, 2007)

Where can I buy a Thorny Devil?
Where can I buy a Leopard Gecko?
Where can I buy a Chameleon?


----------



## Bryony (May 24, 2007)

Right here baby 

Hope you dont mind 3D pictures :lol:


----------



## cyclamen (May 24, 2007)

The Lame Suspension


----------



## IsK67 (May 24, 2007)

melgalea said:


> The Lame Suspension



:lol:


----------



## Forensick (May 24, 2007)

yay!

i am famous....


----------



## IsK67 (May 24, 2007)

You dropped in


IsK


----------



## slim6y (May 24, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Ah ha!
> 
> But without the funny ones.....we would all be geekazoids!
> If it was not for the wonderfull moosey and slimy (just to name a couple) i would have the fattest belly ever! Do you k now how many muscles you use when you laugh?!?!?!?!?
> ...



I am both flattered and honoured - even to be ranked with moosey, but to be announced by Bryony as the person to keep her tummy little and firm... Wow... WOW! This could quite easily be the greatest day of my life... I think it comes a close first, but in second place was when I purchased my first set of real wire cutters. 

May Bryony's Belly Be Beautiful and not Buldging!

Remember the hypothalumus (in your brain) controls the 'Four Fs':

1) Feeding 
2) Fighting
3) Fleeing
4) Mating


----------



## Australis (May 24, 2007)

hornet said:


> most n00b threads are ok, like asking whats a good beginer snake, what size cage, cage pics, feeding requency etc, but some are just stupid, one that cames to mind is the "is is jessie gay" thread i mentioned earlyer, its threads like those that give me a laugh but also waste time.



It was "is is jessie emo". not gay.


----------



## IsK67 (May 24, 2007)

Australis said:


> It was "is is jessie emo". not gay.



Gay, emo

Isn't that the same thing?

Not that there's anything wrong with that.

IsK


----------



## method (May 24, 2007)

aw wats wrong with noob threads, people gotta start somewhere  if u dun like em or dun wanna help how bout dont read em >>

and yes im as noob as they come


----------



## Bryony (May 24, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Remember the hypothalumus (in your brain) controls the 'Four Fs':
> 
> 1) Feeding
> 2) Fighting
> ...


 
LMFAO!!!!!

How politely put!


----------



## IsK67 (May 24, 2007)

method said:


> aw wats wrong with noob threads, people gotta start somewhere  if u dun like em or dun wanna help how bout dont read em >>
> 
> and yes im as noob as they come





Do you have an umbrella?

IsK


----------



## falconboy (May 24, 2007)

Forensick, whats the recipe for? Sounds like hashish cookies?


----------



## moosenoose (May 24, 2007)

kelly said:


> ...Sooooo....I take it none of your snakes are called Monty huh...



Nope, and I've just added you to my hit list  Thanks


----------



## Adzo (May 24, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Forensick, whats the recipe for? Sounds like hashish cookies?



For those out there not familiar with TOOL (shame on you!) i found this link.

YouTube - Die Eier Von Satan


----------



## Vincey (May 24, 2007)

Dier von satan?

I cant remember what it's called. I formatted my computer and i thought i backed up all my music 

I'm yet to make them.


----------



## Chimera (May 24, 2007)

Misinfirmation takes two, one to give and one to listen. A message for the newbies out there, think about the advice you're reading, if it doesn't seem to make sense then it probably doesn't. It is also worth reading all posts from people you are accepting advice from, they even make it easy for you to find their posts 

I'll also second the motion of "READ A BOOK!!!" $20 odd is not much to pay for figuring out how you're going to keep your $200 snake in your $300 enclosure setup!!!!!


----------



## Inkslinger (May 24, 2007)

People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (May 24, 2007)

maybe people need help. i dont know


----------



## slim6y (May 24, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones



Unless they open the windows first and have reasonabley good aim.


----------



## mungus (May 24, 2007)

nightowl said:


> what is an intergrade? :evil::twisted:



How about "natural intergrades are hybrids" :x:x:x:x


----------



## liasis (May 24, 2007)

you would of asked the same questions when you were new to the hobby everyone has asked stupid questions at some stage in the hobby and haveing a go at people that ask so that they know better and make sure they look after their herps properly is more stupid than the questions being asked in my opinion the only stupid question is the one not asked


----------



## nightowl (May 24, 2007)

mungus said:


> How about "natural intergrades are hybrids" :x:x:x:x



what's a hybrid?


----------



## serenaphoenix (May 24, 2007)

give us a break... mork - were you born with a snake in your arms were you? i presume you were never a noob? the arrogance of some people - that is what forums are for.. to learn things, to communicate with those who actually know. i'm sure you'd rather those questions weren't asked and snakes were harmed or died because of negligence. if you don't want to answer the question - don't read the thread - most of the ones that seem to irritate you are actually titled appropriately. However, i agree with the monty comment - and medusa and so on and so forth. geez, some originality guys...


----------



## serenaphoenix (May 24, 2007)

also, kudos to chimera.


----------



## GreenWillow (May 24, 2007)

BAHAHAHAHA!!! This thread is so funny!!! I think the best so far is this one... what the dickens is he saying?? Does he want to know what temperature to keep his Mac at?? Can anyone here speak Farsi?? Or is he using one of the many Norwegian dialects? I think "dun" means "bread" in Cantonese.



method said:


> aw wats wrong with noob threads, people gotta start somewhere  if u dun like em or dun wanna help how bout dont read em >>


 
No, Method. No, you can't feed bread to your Mac. Try mice, dude.


----------



## Nephrurus (May 24, 2007)

I think it's funny because Mork doesn't actually keep any reptiles. 

-H


----------



## Vixen (May 24, 2007)

Back off willow, sheesh. 

There's some very nice people on this forum


----------



## ihaveherps (May 24, 2007)

Vixen, Greenwillow did not comment about how nice a person Method was.... more that some budgerigars have a better command of the english language...


----------



## slim6y (May 24, 2007)

ihaveherps said:


> Vixen, Greenwillow did not comment about how nice a person Method was.... more that some budgerigars have a better command of the english language...



You didn't mention they (budgies) require microwaving too though (this time it's only 30 seconds per 100g)


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 24, 2007)

*hornet.. where is.....*



hornet said:


> most n00b threads are ok, like asking whats a good beginer snake, what size cage, cage pics, feeding requency etc, but some are just stupid, one that cames to mind is the "is is jessie gay" thread i mentioned earlyer, its threads like those that give me a laugh but also waste time.



where is this is is jessie gay thread.. i am now dying to see it.. its killing me... writhes around in immense pain....


----------



## Vixen (May 24, 2007)

ihaveherps said:


> Vixen, Greenwillow did not comment about how nice a person Method was.... more that some budgerigars have a better command of the english language...


 
I figured that .. im just saying if willow didn't have anything constructive to say then why say it at all? I mean seriously, picking on someones grammar, what did that achieve. I happen to use that exact same slang too when on msn etc. It's not hurting anyone.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 24, 2007)

Oh my dear vixen.. u musta missed the thread about poor grammar we had last week or 2 weeks ago..
I guess thats wot u get for being new.. oh well doesnt matta..


----------



## GreenWillow (May 24, 2007)

Vixen, this is a joke thread. Who has anything constructive to say??

By the way, msn is PRECISELY the place for such slang as Method used, not a forum where people with some degree of intelligence and education are more used to reading things which have been written with a modicum of respect for the recipient audience. Do you understand what I am saying or shall I find an uneducated bogan to interpret for you?


----------



## Wrasse (May 24, 2007)

Settle Vixen, this whole thread is about venting. In a fun way of course. No need to be so militant.


----------



## Bryony (May 24, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> Do you understand what I am saying or shall I find an uneducated bogan to interpret for you?


 
OUCHY MUMMA!

I am sorry for all involved in this stupid thread but this cat fighting stuff is cool to see unfold 

As for the one who started this thread....the one born with all snake knowledge...the one without any reptiles....the one with no tolerance for n00bs..........the one who..............................................................................................................................................................

Should definitely be PMed every n00b question, any ailments you happen to have, send him the snake eats hippo 10000's of time......bombard him!
That 'il teach him


----------



## Wrasse (May 24, 2007)

Bryony said:


> OUCHY MUMMA!
> 
> I am sorry for all involved in this stupid thread but this cat fighting stuff is cool to see unfold
> 
> ...


 


*Wrasse emails and PM's

Wooden spoon he is


----------



## Bryony (May 24, 2007)

Wrasse said:


> *Wrasse emails and PM's
> 
> Wooden spoon he is


 
Yeah you go get him Wrasse baby!
:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted: Now show me ya Grrrrrrrrr face! :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:​


----------



## junglemad (May 24, 2007)

Is Emo a Jessie? Does Sexy-Celly have enough pics? Are Rev Dan's mice really super? APS folklore.


----------



## method (May 25, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> Vixen, this is a joke thread. Who has anything constructive to say??
> 
> By the way, msn is PRECISELY the place for such slang as Method used, not a forum where people with some degree of intelligence and education are more used to reading things which have been written with a modicum of respect for the recipient audience. Do you understand what I am saying or shall I find an uneducated bogan to interpret for you?



Yeah, thanks mate.. Really appreciate that.


----------



## method (May 25, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> BAHAHAHAHA!!! This thread is so funny!!! I think the best so far is this one... what the dickens is he saying?? Does he want to know what temperature to keep his Mac at?? Can anyone here speak Farsi?? Or is he using one of the many Norwegian dialects? I think "dun" means "bread" in Cantonese.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Method. No, you can't feed bread to your Mac. Try mice, dude.



Oh and what are you talking about :?


----------



## Tsubakai (May 25, 2007)

Hoppa1874 said:


> where is this is is jessie gay thread.. i am now dying to see it.. its killing me... writhes around in immense pain....




the thread in question was a Sunday arvo thread that got quickly out of hand and ended up deleted. Funniest thread I'd read in months. I think i wee'd myself a little i laughed so much.


----------



## stary boy (May 25, 2007)

HAHAHAH @ slim6ys microwaving

N GreenWillow u du make me larf. I specially luv it wen ppl talk 4 lyk ages n ages n never put a fullstop in or new paragraff and use lyke 20 ands in 1 sentence and i really lyke it when they say msn talk is just easier and shorter but sumtimes da words r longa just used wiv all da rong letas and den expect to get a job


----------



## stary boy (May 25, 2007)

ooo why must aps be so dead at 2:13am ... im so bored  someone come on and get the meowing going


----------



## method (May 25, 2007)

Abbreviated words make people cry :cry:


----------



## stary boy (May 25, 2007)

how is the word "like" abbreviated when it's spelt "lyke"? Just an example as i've seen alot of people spell it this way.


----------



## Mork (May 25, 2007)

Ah bry....you assume i learn things easily! Are you trying to say that I am extremely intelligent? As you pointed out i was only born with all snake knowledge. Please do not PM me with all or your lizard and gecko problems. I am also knowledgeable of several families of fish and many invertebrates. 
















Oh wait no...i'm a n00b


----------



## DiamondAsh (May 25, 2007)

*Miss Hoover, I glued my head to my shoulder again ... *


----------



## Davo66 (May 25, 2007)

excellent thread Mork. Kacked myself reading it and related to quiet a few lines which I remember asking. lmao!!!

keep them coming.

I like, "can my snake be trained to attact an intruder or someone breaking in" 

Davo


----------



## method (May 25, 2007)

stary boy said:


> how is the word "like" abbreviated when it's spelt "lyke"? Just an example as i've seen alot of people spell it this way.



Thats not abbreviation that's just a dumb *****


----------



## Magpie (May 25, 2007)

Every time you spell a word wrong, a fairy dies


----------



## moosenoose (May 25, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Every time you spell a word wrong, a fairy dies




*Hear hear Mags!* *MURDERERS!!!!*


----------



## GreenWillow (May 25, 2007)

I think I made some typos when I was tired the other night which killed Tinkerbell and several of her cousins :cry:


----------



## Australis (May 25, 2007)

junglemad said:


> Is Emo a Jessie? Does Sexy-Celly have enough pics? Are Rev Dan's mice really super? APS folklore.



If only we knew the answers :shock:


----------



## stary boy (May 25, 2007)

LOL pics pics pics:lol:


----------



## Storm91 (May 25, 2007)

this pic i have so gows with why is my jungle snappy lol my jungle was snap for the first 2 days then mellow 





Dont move she will take your ear of lol joke


----------



## Bryony (May 25, 2007)

I often get a cases of tired/too many wines/ eager to type dyslexia/just cant spell typos all the time 

Gotta love auto spell  just underlines your silly mistake for you


----------



## Mork (May 25, 2007)

You are responsible for so many fairy deaths bry! Shame on you!

Between you and GW i think the fairy population has been at least halved.


----------



## Scleropages (May 25, 2007)

I JUST GOT 6 ALBINO WOODYS OIN MY PACK OF 2000 , w00T


----------



## Mork (May 25, 2007)

Pmsl @ Ts


----------



## slim6y (May 25, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Every time you spell a word wrong, a fairy dies



Tht is so nt tru....

Gillsy...? Gillsy...? Gillsy...Are you ok? GILLSY... Nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## gillsy (May 25, 2007)

Oh the pain, I can't feel one side of my body.

I wonder where that was coming from.


----------



## bredli84 (May 26, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah (GASP!!) hahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahaha
Slim, you're killing me :lol: :lol:
very funny thread guys, of course newbies should ask any question that they cant find good answers to.
Slim, Trousa. Bry, Earthling, Moose, Mag etc you guys are gold, keep it up.


----------



## Storm91 (May 26, 2007)

you know you can only kill so many faries till they come an get you


----------



## Tatelina (May 28, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> The most annoying one is this "Hi, this is Monty!" Arrrrrgh!!! I'm gonna kill the next person who names their freaking snake "Monty"!!!! My neighbor is always asking if any of my snakes are called Monty and I just want to kill him, *chop him up into tiny pieces and bury him somewhere secluded!!! *:lol:



Why waste it? Just feed it to your pythons.



Trousa_Snake said:


> I JUST GOT 6 ALBINO WOODYS OIN MY PACK OF 2000 , w00T



Lol


----------



## Bryony (May 28, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> I JUST GOT 6 ALBINO WOODYS OIN MY PACK OF 2000 , w00T



LOL!
:lol:



slim6y said:


> Tht is so nt tru....
> 
> Gillsy...? Gillsy...? Gillsy...Are you ok? GILLSY... Nooooooooooooooooo!



Ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------

